# Vodafone adsl



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Has anyone any experience of Vodafone ADSL?


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

I am assuming you mean the type of DSL that comes down the phone line ? If so then you need to know that it will work about as well as any other provider as they are all pretty much dependent on the distance between your location and the exchange where the internet equipment is located. If its too far then none will work well, if not then Vodafone is as good as any.

Personally I find their customer service first class, they respond well to emails and calls and have given me good support on the rare occasions I have needed it and excellent service. Their latest router/gateway even gives you the facility to switch to internet via GSM if the phone connection fails ! Great if you depend on always being connected.

If you meant only the GSM distributed DSL then they all provide the same function at more or less the same cost, you just need to choose the service that has the strongest signal for your home or most frequent location.


----------



## Mountain Biker Dennis (Jan 26, 2010)

In the absence of a landline, I am using a mobile device from Vodaphone that is cheap (30Euros Month) and very easy to install. You have to check network coverage with them, but it seems that most areas are covered.


----------



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a VF dongle for my wireless internet usage and very happy. Mine is 25.50 pm as it was a special deal when I went in in Oct. As was said, each village/town has a different reception apart from the mobile phone network, so you need the postcode and ask VF to look it up.




Mountain Biker Dennis said:


> In the absence of a landline, I am using a mobile device from Vodaphone that is cheap (30Euros Month) and very easy to install. You have to check network coverage with them, but it seems that most areas are covered.


----------

